# Surge Rates



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

Would it be possible for Uber (delibertly or accidentally) to charge the PAX the surge rate and pay the Driver the regular rate for the same ride?


----------



## Tim L (Jun 28, 2015)

From a database perspective I'd say no. The ride is either a surge or not.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Tim L said:


> From a database perspective I'd say no. The ride is either a surge or not.


Why would Uber overcharge a Pax? Their goal is to provide the lowest price and quickest pick up time. Everybody 
loves the service but hates the surge charges.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

UberXking said:


> Why would Uber overcharge a Pax? Their goal is to provide the lowest price and quickest pick up time.


I didn't mean that Uber would overcharge the PAX. I mean't that during a surge when the PAX knows he's paying a surge is it possible for the Driver to only receive the regualar pay for the same ride?

Dan


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

It's possible. More common is Pax ok's a faster
Longer route then after email's support complaining 
about the price. Uber recalculates the price based
on shortest route and docks your check without notifying 
you


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DucatiDan said:


> Would it be possible for Uber (delibertly or accidentally) to charge the PAX the surge rate and pay the Driver the regular rate for the same ride?


*Uber stealing surge*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mistakes in software can always happen


----------



## missmariebee (Aug 3, 2015)

I went out for the first time last week, and FOUR of my 5 surge rides didn't pay me surge rate. And TWO of them were pool, when I didn't know. HOW do you know when it's ACTUALLY surging? I wrote to complain and she said surge areas are just 'possibly surging' Uh, wth? How do I know? I would NOT have driven around Hollywood/WeHo in RUSH HOUR to make $4 per 10 min trip if it wasn't surging!! 

Please tell me how I can tell if it's surging or pooling so I can start rejecting rides... (not surprisingly there is no info in that in the training video)


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

To this date Uber has not directly answered the question: "Is it possible for the Rider to be charged the surge rate and the Driver to be credited the non surge rate".

Dan


----------



## uber-ct (Jun 4, 2015)

Anything is possible....I always check to see if that little bolt logo thing is next to the trips and next to the pax name when it's surging. ...take a screen shot of trips and earnings and totals always tally up on Wednesday. ..☺


----------

